# For Bernie and Bob



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

You win! :nhl_checking:
Canadian Tire had a sale on their Mini Lathe.  For that price I can get my feet wet. I made some sawdust with it just for you guys cause I know how important sawdust is.:lol:
It didn't come with much, after Xmas I will get some better tools for it. 
So tell me what book I should be reading over the holidays. You know, the beginner wood lathe bible. I'll be perusing this forum over the next couple of weeks looking for old tips. 
BTW... the spouse is NOT impressed...LOL. ANOTHER TOOL???:wacko:
My standard seasonal response is "shaddup, it's Xmas!" :dance3:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

A-L-R-I-G-H-T !!!!!!!

It took you long enough, but good things are worth waiting for they say. This is exciting news for sure and I know Bernie is going to be beside himself.

Deb, I am going to recommend the same book that was recommended to me when I first started turning almost 4 years ago. There is also a companion DVD that goes with or even in place of the book. I highly urge this one for the basics.

Amazon.com: Woodturning: A Foundation Course (New Edition) (9781861081148): Keith Rowley: Books

Bernie may have even another one that he feels is good, but I know that he had this one at the same time I did in the beginning.

Great looking little lathe and it appears to have variable speed which is a plus.

These spouses sure give us a tough time on new tools, gotta just fight back sometimes. I like your reply to the issue :lol:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Holy Smokes what happened Bob??????:wacko: Did she have a lapse or what? 


Hey Deb congrats on the lathe. Now the fun begins. I absolutely agree with Bob. That was the first book I bought and studied it from cover to cover. A DVD by Richard Raffan and Bill Grumbine are excellent in getting started turning such things as bowls, lidded boxes, etc. I still watch them after 3 yrs and learn something new almost everytime.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Uh-oh Deb welcome to the vortex of turning once you get the hang of it you won't use your other tools to much. Pen state industries has a free dvd on how to turn pens. Hint hint nudge nudge.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Congratulations Deb, the cost will very quickly be overtaken by all the accessories!
Please do me a favour and DO NOT buy any books or DVD's, I'm worried that in a week or two you will have overtaken my present skill level.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats, Deb! You will need to sharpen your lathe tools before attempting to do anything on your new lathe as they do not come sharp enough to do anything other than frustrate you. Here are a few videos you might enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzkB5DuveDE

*Podcast #37: Turning Tools — Sharpen Your Skills with Sharp Tools*


*Podcast #26: Turning Pens on the Lathe: From Start to Finish*


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Well thanks everyone for the helpful suggestions! Sorry Harry but I have to get the books and videos. I have used a metal lathe but I can see even from the very small pile of sawdust I made that wood turning is a whole different ball game. I have a feeling sawdust is all I will be making for a bit so no worries Harry 
I doubt I will get much shop time over the holidays, the schedule is already filling rapidly but while the spouse is still on midnights I can do a lot of reading in bed.
The tools that came with it are very low grade. I don't know if sharpening them will do much good but I'll give it a try. First I need to hone up on HOW they should be sharpened. (pun intended  )
I'll keep you posted if anything other then firewood comes of this! I would like to try a pen or two eventually.


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

Oh crystal ball what does the future hold............. A sharpening station! Nice new tool Deb, i was playing with a mini lath at woocrafter today, its still there. :nhl_checking:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Scott is so right Deb, whilst you can and probably will get by like this, now is the time to start preparing he who thinks he's boss for the fact that in the not too distant future, you will be looking for a Tormec. Been there, done that!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Congrats on the new tool Deb, should be seeing some new projects from you shortly. :yes4:


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Yup sawdust is very important, the size of the pile is about 10 times the size of the finished product.
So, have a great time with the lathe, you'll be glad you bought it.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a WorkSharp 3000 under the tree for me already.  I went with the spouse to Busy Bee and said "THAT'S what I want for Xmas." So Dec 26th I can sharpen! :yes4: Yeah it's already wrapped, so I have to wait. :cray:
I also have a Ryobi 6" grinder with a sharpening stone. Plus water stones, diamond hones, ultra fine grit sand papers etc. I should be able to get an edge on something!


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL!

That is the first time in Lord knows how many years that this particular lathe has been on sale (I know because I have been looking). I wondered who would bite - I know I probably would have done at $100 if I did not already have my Delta 

No doubt you have read the reviews so in not too distant future I am expecting a report on your buying a *real* lathe 

Meanwhile the related toys begin to accumulate...it is amazing how one never quite has the *right* cutter for the job!


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I forgot: I looked at a few DVDs from the local library, but this is what I bought:

Amazon.com: Turning Wood with Richard Raffan (9781561589562): Richard Raffan: Books

Amazon.com: V-New Turning Wood W/Richard G (Fine Woodworking DVD Workshop) (9781561589579): Richard Raffan: Books

I like his approach and presentation. I found that one pretty much has to have both the book and the DVD as they are complementary.

Like with all my other craft DVDs I have watched this one about 5 times and each time I find new info.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

crquack I don't expect much from this lathe, but then again I don't expect to be doing much with it either. Yes I read the reviews and fully expected it to be a POS. But like I said for that price I could get my feet wet and if I find I like it enough I would invest in a "real" lathe. I suspect a lot of the bad reviews have to do with the crappy tools that came with it. I don't think I would try to do anything serious with those tools. But anymore tool buying has to wait until after Xmas. Unless I want a divorce..lol.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

> crquack I don't expect much from this lathe, but then again I don't expect to be doing much with it either. Yes I read the reviews and fully expected it to be a POS. But like I said for that price I could get my feet wet and if I find I like it enough I would invest in a "real" lathe.


You are in good company:
1) To get my feet wet (TGMFW) I bought a Mastercraft router with a bunch of bits for $100. It is a POS *but* led me to realize how useful a tool it can be. Now I have 3 routers and the bits from the original *and* the 1-3/16 guides that fit the DeWalt!

2) TGMFW I bought a $600 mini-mill. It is what it is and when a rich relative dies I shall get something bigger now that I know what these things can and cannot do.

3) TGMFW I bought a Taig lathe for metalwork. It is great for tiny things but of course I push it beyond its limits. It is a great learning tool, though and when (if) I get something bigger I am less likely to get my arm ripped off.



> But anymore tool buying has to wait until after Xmas. Unless I want a divorce..lol.


1) You must get past this Christmas thing. Here Christmas presents are given in September or March. Who knows when the real Christmas should really be?

2) Many tools can be bought from a divorce settlement. Does your pre-nup specifically exclude woodworking tools?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry cr, but I'm keeping the spouse. After 10 years there's a familiarity I like. The tools can wait


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ah shoot she will have a Oneway by June.:sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL Bernie not in my wildest dreams!  I would have to be making a lot of money with a tool to make that kind of investment. Firewood isn't a big profit margin.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hey Deb! Just catching up on this (don't know how I missed it). Congrats! You're doomed now! All I can say is there is nothing I have found more enjoyable than turning with good sharp tools. It sounds like you are well on your way. I haven't completely abandoned flat work, but I have to say that turning has really caught my fancy. Santa (aka my spouse) will be in the doghouse if a few certain items aren't under the tree. It will be nice to have another turning friend to learn along with. Have fun with it!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Frank! All this enthusiasm, it's hard not to get excited about trying something new


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

The thing I most enjoy about turning is the creativity and the instant pleasure of seeing you item finish in front of you in short order. 

My tablesaw and jointer make great work benches. They hold lot of finish, tools and blanks.:haha:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

If Frank is late, I'm--- well later!! Good show with new purchase. I will one day add the lathe to the shop, but for now I would like to add a 14"+ band saw and/or upgrade my little Wilton 12.5" planer, that I got last year for 100.00 with stand, for the DeWalt 735. The Wilton just isn't made for the way I work it. Ya well this isn't about me, it's about you and the fun you will be having with your new toy. Again congratulations on the purchase.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Jerry. I would get the bandsaw before the lathe for sure. I am looking forward to playing with the lathe when I get time. I have a feeling the spouse may beat me to it.


----------

